# this weeks photo contest winner!



## blunose (May 13, 2012)




----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Steroids? That dog is proportionally whack

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

prjwh081810 said:


> Steroids? That dog is proportionally whack
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm doubting steroids...I've seen other pics of this dog and he's quite nice. Not much you can tell from a picture like this. I could take a pic of both of my males like this and they would look the same way...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blunose (May 13, 2012)

your mom is on steroids


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice looking pup. Is that its name? Why are names so crazy lol

What contest and is this your pup?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Beautiful bully


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

The "your mom" rebuttal was priceless. Lol


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> The "your mom" rebuttal was priceless. Lol


Lmao!! I just now caught that. Too funny!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Personally I think the dog is a little fat. Could definitely lose the weight and look better. But proportionally out of whack no. I have definitely seen worse thats for sure. And bully ppl are the best at the little camera tricks to make the dog seem bigger (which is whats happening in the first pic). Now throw that dog on someone my sizes lap amd lets see how big he is. Thats why their is usually a person in pics of my dogs. For an easily recognizable size comparison. ...


----------

